# West Branch Walleye



## Ruminator (Apr 6, 2004)

If anyone is familiar with where, what, and how; could you p.m. me? I don't hardly have a clue about them at WB.


----------



## KSUFLASH (Apr 14, 2004)

I am interested in that info as well.

flash---------------------------------out


----------

